# Rut in and around Stewart County



## gfontela (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll be heading up to my lease just west of Lumpkin this weekend, and wanted to see if anyone had any rut reports.

One of my buddies that was up there last week told me that there was some good rutting activity last Tuesday through Friday morning, but then it completely shut down, and they haven't seen much movement since.

Has anyone else been hunting around there, and is it possible that the rut is over this early?


----------



## tail_slider3d (Nov 16, 2012)

I hunt in Omaha and they have been going bonkers.  I think your catching the tail end of it this weekend.  .


----------

